# Your Idols in Music



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't know if I have any idols in music, but one of my favorite artists is Neil Young, from way back in the day until more recently.  Always welcome hearing a good Neil Young song, anytime.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Steve LS (Apr 2, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


>



+1 for Deep Purple

Don't forget Highway Star, great tune.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't say there is any singer, or group, that I like all, or even most, of their songs.  It's on a song by song basis with me.

I like most of Carly Simon's songs.  Maybe that's because I think I'd like her as a person.  

And Leon Russell, because his style is so unique and haunting: _Bluebird, Lady Blue, Tightrope_, even _Back to the Island _  Oddly enough his most famous song, _A Song for You_, I don't care much for.  

Same way with Carly Simon.  Never cared much for _You're so Vain._   I always liked the second tier songs better.  Never quite with the in crowd, I guess.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2017)

Too many to choose just one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Trade (May 24, 2017)

I wouldn't call anyone an idol, but I do like a lot of different kinds of music. 

Right now the first thing that pops into my head is Springsteen's "Bobby Jean". Ask me 5 minutes from now and it will be something else. I guess I'd say my favorite song is whatever I am listening to at the moment.


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2017)

Bobby Jean reminded me of Bobby McGee in name only of course.

Janis Joplin wasn't my idol but certainly an icon...Kris Kristofferson wrote this:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

Again, no idols, but this man has produced many great songs over the years and I always enjoy listening to him.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

My idols are the great European Classical composers, and the great American Musical Theater composers.

HiDesertHal


----------

